# Lets compile a list... What system are you running?



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

Thought it might be a good idea to start a compiled list of what everyone is running on their cars. Maybe Dash can throw it up in the faq's for people to view when they are trying to decide on what systems to run. I think that most will find that many of us are running a mix and mash of different parts from different supplier..
To make this more useful-* List your car. What kind of bags and struts you are using, air management and wheel and tires size. If we want to get really technical- list your height and any added mods you have done to get your car lower *









*2004 R32*
*Fronts-* HPS premium series front struts and bags
*Rear-* Uvair Single bellow bags and Vmaxx struts with bumpstops removed(Koni yellows on the way)
*Air managment-* Easy street Auto Pilot system with 1/2 lines and mini ball valves for flow control..
1-480 Viair compressor with a single 5 gallon tank
*Wheel size* 18x8.5 215/35/18
Height 22" all around


















19x8 ET 11 front ET 6 rear.
22 1/2" all around 215/35/19




_Modified by moacur at 4:46 PM 7-23-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (moacur)*

*2004.5 Passat Wagon 1.8t*
*Fronts-* easy street chapman struts with custom upper and lower mounts (might as well call them mason-tech struts







)
*Rear-* air lift bellows with mk4 mounts, lowers trimmed 2", koni yellows
*Air managment-* Easy street Auto Pilot system with 1/4 lines
2-380 Viair compressor with 2-3 gal tanks painted silverstone wrapped in matching leather, custom distrib manifold.
*Wheel size* right now - 15x6.5 205-60-15








in the pic 19x8 on 215-35-19
don't know the height but ****'s getting cut to go down. 

lazy pic from my site


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (moacur)*

*2007 VW Rabbit*
*Fronts-* UAS Aeroports, mad custom Koni yellows, 100 % dank homegrown mounts
*Rear-* UAS Airhouse2 (Single bellow bags), modified rear control arms, and crazy short Koni yellows struts
*Air managment-* EAS 9 swtich controller, 1/2" blow proof valves, 1/2" lines with needle valves on the rear lines.ball 
dual -480 Viair compressors with a dual- 3 gallon tank
*Wheel size* 19x8 ET43 215/35/19
Height:
Front: 21.75 
Back: 20.50



















_Modified by Plain at 11:08 AM 9-22-2008_


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (moacur)*

2004.5 Gli
front: mason tech koni with uvair bags, new mason tech upper mounts
rear: mason tech mount with uvair bags and koni yellow, rear: firestone bags from kevin @ aac
dakota digital gauges, 3/8 line with 3/8 valves, 7 switch box
wheels: bbs rs 17x8 et 23 205/40, 17x9 et 20 215/40





_Modified by Hinrichs at 6:03 PM 6-22-2008_


_Modified by Hinrichs at 9:45 AM 7-2-2008_


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (moacur)*

great idea moacur! you guys mind throwing in your wheel offsets as well please? thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (Plain)*

*2003 Audi A4 Quattro*
*Front -* Custom shortened Bilstein Sports with Universal AeroSports and custom brackets.
*Rear -* Slam! Specialites RE-5 bags with custom brackets Bilstein Sports.
*Air management -* 5 gallon tank, Viair 480c compressor, (4) AFC valve blocks, 3/8" air line, AVS switchbox.
*Ride height control -* Fab-Lab Pressuryte.
*Wheels -* 19x9 et37 Lorinser RSK-2's with 225/35 Falken 912's.
Fender Heights:
Front - 22.75"
Rear - 21.5"


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (moacur)*

Will edit this later b/c I still am not complete on the build just wrapping a few little things up. But here goes
*2003 20th GTI
Fronts-* VMaxx Coilover Struts with an Aerosport bag slipped over using universals bearing kit. Hacked out sway, cut top bushing down a 1/3rd, removed Universal's bearing. Notching frame one of these days now
*Rears-* Firestone bags with brackets from Altered Attitudes Customs. Kept shocks from VMaxx coils and threw out bump stops
*Air Managment-* Easy Street Auto Pilot System, switched to 3/8" line, 1 water trap, and Viair 380 compressor (plan to get a second, did not go with only 1 480 for reliability reasons)
*Wheel Size-* 
Front
18x8 et38 (+ adapter) final et18 w/ 215/35/18 Falken 452 
Rear:
18x9 et44 (+adapter) fianl et24 w/ 215/40/18 Falken 452 










_Modified by JB_1152 at 4:01 AM 7-24-2008_


----------



## NYC Wheelz (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (JB_1152)*

great thread moacur! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (moacur)*

*2005 Jetta GLI*
*Fronts-* Chassis Tech front struts w/ airbagit bags, modified top bushing, no sway, C-notch frame, modified bag bracket. (kit sucks now days, i have their the old kit)
*Rear-* Firestone sleeve bags from Air Assisted Bolt on Kit. And Weitec Rear shocks, no bump stops. 
*Air managment-* FBI Rides digital gauge, EAS 7 switch mini switch box, 1/4" lines w/ flow control on rears, SMC Valves, 5 gallon stainless steel tank, dual 450 compressors. 
*Wheel size* 18x8 et24 after 20mm adapters. 215/35/18
*Height* 21 5/8s front, 21 3/4" rear.
















Pics by Dehate.











_Modified by Santi at 11:55 AM 4-27-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (Santi)*

Bump


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (moacur)*

*1992 Passat Syncro Wagon*
*Fronts-* Mason Tech's 
*Rear-* Chapman Universal Strut Kit (non-Macphearson) from AAC
*Air managment-* Hot Rod Economy front/back kit from AAC (5gal. tank. Viair 400c compressor. 3/8" line. 4 valves.)
*Wheel size* 15x6 LeCastellets 195/45/15
*Height* Front: 19 3/4" Rear: 19 7/8"



































_Modified by Chet Ubetcha at 10:46 AM 5-25-2008_


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (moacur)*

2007 Vw Rabbit.
I have Double Bellow Universal Aero Strut Bags over Koni Coil overs in the front. Universal Air Air 
house 2's on custom Brackets in the rear. Running Custom 1/4 inch Parker Lucifer Manifold valves and the Easy Street Controller. Wheels are 20 inch x 8 OG 150 Spoke Wire Wheels. Tires are 225/30/20 Nankangs



















































_Modified by From 2 to 5 at 11:14 AM 5-25-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (From 2 to 5)*

Thanks for adding http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Come on peoples.. add your set-up to the list.* This will help all of us in this forum from having to see the same redundant posts about what systems to run and which one ie better.. blah blah blah


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (moacur)*

fronts - HPS custom shop comp kit
rear - firestone bag with AAC custom brackets
Management - Air Ride Tech electronic management w remote controls, 8 valves (asco), custom extruded aluminum air manifolds. 
2 viar 400 pumps 3/8 in lines and a 5 gallon tank


























_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 7:34 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (moacur)*

2001 golf 24v 
bagyardairride front struts http://www.lappi-performance.at/airride.htm
firestone rear sleeve bags with bilstein shocks 
1/2" front and 1/4" rear lines
4-norgren 3way valves on manifold.
7position avs switch box
2 kc dual needle gauges , viair 400 compressor and 5 gallon tank
front 21and1/2" with 205/40/17 tire subframe on the ground


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (Rat4Life)*

Thanks guys







Bump...


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (moacur)*

2) Air Zenith compressors
All 1/2'' SMC valves (8)
8 gallon tank
165 to 200 PSI pressure switch 
2) 1/2'' watertraps 
Custom front struts (that don't go low enough (Next year lower)
Rear: 2) RE5 slam specialty bags
Height: need to measure


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (FirstVDub)*

Car: 2003 jetta GL
2 Vair 400 compressors
8 asco 3/8 valves
Universal Air Aerosport bags over Patec Pro Race coilovers
Firestone mark4 kit from Kevin at AAC with Patec adjustable shocks
7 switch box
5 sender digital gauges 
5 gallon aluminum tank with 4 1/2 ports and 6 3/8 ports


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (ryanmiller)*

Bump- Keep this going...


----------



## kt_marie (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (moacur)*

im getting this out of achieves cuz it's awesome


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (moacur)*

*2001 Golf GLS*
*Fronts-* UVair Sleeves over Koni Coilovers (only 1 locking collar), Ground Control Camber plates
*Rear-* Firestone Bolt in bags ([email protected])
*Air managment-* Easy street Auto Pilot system with 1/4 Lines
2-400 Viair compressors with a single 5 gallon tank. Dual Watertraps
*Wheel size* 
(f)18x8.5 224/40
(r)18x9.5 245/35


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (CapeGLS)*

*2003 GTI 1.8T*
*Fronts-* UVair Sleeves over Old School Weitec Coilovers
*Rear-* Firestone Bolt in bags ([email protected])
*Air managment-* 7 switches, 3/8s
2-400 Viair compressors with a single 5 gallon tank. Dual Watertraps
*Wheel size* 
(f)17x8 ET 25 205 40 Falken 512s
(r)17x9 ET 25 215 40
Sway bar out, no frame notch


----------



## envi (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (Still Fantana)*

Seeing subframe pictures makes me think you guys need to look into spherical bearings. Those bushings look like they are hurting
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

1999.5 Jetta
Fronts- modified FK struts withUviar aerosports
Rear- FK shocks with Firestone mk4 rear kit
Air managment- Easy street Auto Pilot system with 3/8 and 1/4 lines and flow control valves
2-400 Viair compressors with a 5 gallon Aluminum tank
Wheel size- 17x7 with 225/45R17


































_Modified by wishihada18t at 12:04 PM 8-22-2008_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (envi)*

Sooooo many MK4's


----------



## kt_marie (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Sooooo many MK4's









LOL no kidding huh? let's see some sick older models


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (moacur)*

*2002 337*
*Fronts-* modified stock struts with UVAIR bags.
*Rear-* stock shocks with Kevins Firestone bolt in bags
*Air managment-* EAI 7 switch box 8 ACCO 3/8 valves with 3/8 lines in front and 1/4 lines in the rear.
Dual 400 Viair compressor with dual water traps, aluminum dot approved 5 gallon tank
*Wheel size* stock aristos /BBS RS 17x8.5 17x9.5 et 19 


































































_Modified by MalakaiTran at 7:49 AM 8-21-2008_


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (vdub-ranger)*

Bump


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice thread, it was just i was looking for since im looking at my Air options.
NEED MORE MKV SET UPS PLEASE!!!!


----------



## JohnB43 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

2005 gti 1.8t
fronts: bagyard struts
rears: koni shocks and firestone bags
easystreet autopilot, manifolds, 3/8 in lines, viair 400 and 5 gallon tank
measurements 
fronts: 21 5/8
rears: 22 1/4
stock fenders, notched frame


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (JohnB43)*

Who sell the lowest capable front bag/struts in the USA? I a using Bullock style here in Germany.


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Notabora2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_Who sell the lowest capable front bag/struts in the USA? I a using Bullock style here in Germany. 

If your in Germany you might as well order the Bagyard ones. Theyre the lowest bolt ons ive seen.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (moacur)*

*2007 GTI*
*Fronts-* Universal Air Aero Sport Bag on H&R Ultra Lows
*Rear-* Slam Specialties RE-6 on H&R Ultra Lows
*Air managment-* AirPod w/3 gal. Tank, single compressor and LevelPro control
*Wheel size* 18x8.5 et 45 
*Tire size* 215/35/18




































_Modified by f_399 at 11:09 PM 9-26-2008_


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (f_399)*

Bagyard.....Who sells that kit? 
Here is a pic of my car on 18's


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (Notabora2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_Bagyard.....Who sells that kit? 


Bagyard is the brand, its a custom Bilstein strut with an airhouse 2 bag. Real nice stuff, they are in Austria. You can lookup bagyard and contact them through the vortex or find their website and call. Ask for Andreas.
As for my setup...
EasyStreet Auto Pilot
EasyStreet Management
5 Gal. Tank
2 ViAir 380c's
Bagyard Fronts (full bushing, pinch welds, stock fenders with fender liners)
AAC Firestone rear kit


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

Thanks Mr. BOB. I will look up the kit. Well here is my kit:
Hipnotic Black 1C 20x8.5
235/30/20 Falken GRB FK 452
20mm 5x100 to 5x114.3 Spacers
Bullock Style H.A.S. 4-Way Air ride system
H&R sway bar
EAI 7 Switch, Chrome Box
Bullock style wireless remote controls
Air Zenith Compressor
3 air tanks= 1.5 gal, 3 gal, and 4 gal
1/2 in lines
































Here is another but don't forget.....This is on 20's!










_Modified by Notabora2 at 8:18 PM 9-28-2008_


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (Notabora2)*

What did you pay for the fronts? and did you order them from Austria or somewhere in the USA?


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (moacur)*

Some really sick rides in here props to all the owners http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif would like to see some mk2's







on bags


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

bout time i added to this....
Easystreet management/Auto Pilot
3/8" lines
5 gal tank
single Viair 480 compressor
Mason-tech signature series struts w/bearing relocation


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

Since nothing was really out for a b3 passat 3yrs ago heres my setup is nothing special
2006
front: Oem struts, universal firestone bags
rear: fbss universal cylinders, custom made mounting brackets
1\2in lines, cheap universal valves, 
ebay special 12 switch box
nitrogen tank!!
2007 
front: Bilstein struts, universal firestone bags
rear: fbss universal cylinders, custom brackets
3\8in lines, clark pro hydraulic valves, eai 5 switch box
5 gallon tank
2008
front: modified bilstein front struts (12" in overall length completely compressed), universal firestone bags
rear: fbss universal cylinders, custom brackets
3\8in lines, clark pro hydraulic valves, eai 5 switch box (modified circuit board







)
5 gallon tank
Never ran air management just switches OG style! 
rear laying on pinch welds, front laying on frame

























_Modified by euro inc at 7:54 PM 9-30-2008_


----------



## BigTimBigTurbo (Aug 13, 2007)

any mk3


----------



## RIMTUCK (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (moacur)*

HOT FITMENTS!! Lovely VWs


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (BigTimBigTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigTimBigTurbo* »_any mk3 

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JDMLOL (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (BigTimBigTurbo)*

x3


----------



## chris_kraft3 (Oct 13, 2004)

pretty dope cars


_Modified by chris_kraft3 at 6:20 PM 11-11-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (chris_kraft3)*

Bump


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (Notabora2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_What did you pay for the fronts? and did you order them from Austria or somewhere in the USA? 

Go to http://www.openroadtuning.com its the only US distributor for Bagyard. Owners name is Andrew, good guy. I'm actually suprised he hasn't chimed in yet.


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (BIG_ANT)*

WHere are the MK3's

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (u01rwr)*

suspension has been done since early 05... finally you guys are catching on








custom front & rear struts with koni adjustables
full hardline throughout (1/4" stainless steel leader lines at bags)
2.5g tank
dc5000 compressor
AFC valve blocks (4 -2 valve blocks) 
digital display 

















yes those are 17s and yes that is an NA lip.



_Modified by vdubfiend at 8:12 AM 2-9-2009_


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (vdubfiend)*


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^so so so hot. I would have killed to have my old MKIII at that level. That looks amazing man. And I love those wheels, I have never seen them before but they look soo good.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubfiend* »_suspension has been done since early 05... finally you guys are catching on








custom front & rear struts with koni adjustables
full hardline throughout (1/4" stainless steel leader lines at bags)
2.5g tank
dc5000 compressor
AFC valve blocks (4 -2 valve blocks) 
digital display 

















yes those are 17s and yes that is an NA lip.



I am working on more valves for you homeslice. I miss little nuk nuk who isn't so little.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR*






















I LOVE your mk3. I cant wait to see more. Only ever seen one picture of it.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Lets compile a list... What system are you running? (vdubfiend)*

i haven't been this astonished by a volkswagen in a long time
job well done man


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

those photos do not even do it justice.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

the ONLY photo I took of Bobby's ride. 








I can't wait to get down there soon and check it out. Those photos are 2 years old


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_the ONLY photo I took of Bobby's ride. 








I can't wait to get down there soon and check it out. Those photos are 2 years old









And not much has changed...








I'm pretty much prepared though to throw in the towel on any project I'm working on once he finishes this thing... 
It's handsdown the most beautiful watercooled VW I've ever layed my eyes on.








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
-Matt


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Matt Crooke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matt Crooke* »_
It's handsdown the most beautiful watercooled VW I've ever layed my eyes on.








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
-Matt


True


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It will never come out of the garage unless he moves. I am prefectly happy with his choices of leaving it out of the main stream!!!








this car is why I got out of volkswagens








Just kidding bro. Its just the most attention to detail car I have gotten to look at.


----------



## CanadianVdub (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

This thread deserves a bump for more people to list their air systems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CanadianVdub)*

I'll be running the fallowing:
Mason-Tech Signature series front struts
Koni rear shocks
Firestone rear bags'
3/8" lines
2-400cc Vair pumps
4 Gallon aluminum tank
7 switch box
4 Universal air manifolds
Dikota Digital gauge


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

k sport coils
uvair front and rear bags 
5 gallon tank
400c compressor
manual valves 
viair dual needle gauges


----------

